# NO Fear Of the Dark !!



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whilst these are not perfect pictures, especially since they were all taken hand held in a light starved environment using a point & shoot ( my Sony TX5) .. thought I would upload anyway for comments .. and also to show that *NO ONE* should be scared about trying ..
will visit again soon but next time with my tripod or makeshift monopod.

taken when my daughter & I decided to take a walk up the mountain to a place that I discovered recently although it has been there for many years 


1.)










2.) another edit of 1.) but I think the blue was a bit overdone ..










3.)










4.)










5.)










Most of the photo's taken which will be shown later are of the forest and mountain areas and barely any light at all .. the above were taken fairly early and the city lights of Athens


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I disagree, the second one is NOT over done. You did a wonderful job on these! What settings were you using?
Your edit on the second one reduced the noise quite a bit!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

To be honest I had it set on automatic .. with a neck strap attached to the camera which I pulled taut to try and counteract camera shake .. 

f/3.5, 1/4 sec., 5.8 (lens), ISO 3200


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good on my phone...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Travelling again Donald ?? More beautiful pics coming our way ??


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

these are somewhat dark .. trying to give the atmosphere .. 

we are on the side of a mountain, trees all around and what I affectionately call aerial city at the top .. communication and TV aerials for Athens. 
I couldn't do much more with tweaking (using my setup) without creating a mess of the photo . 

6.)









7.)










8.)










9.)










10.)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> Travelling again Donald ?? More beautiful pics coming our way ??


Not yet, I had gone to bed! :grin: 

...but I do have something in the pipeline for some time next year... :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: The tree-shots, it's amazing how the city lights in the background transform what could be a dark and sinister pic to a peaceful, tranquil vista, superb pics, all of 'em









Re: The road-shots, #6 and #9 are excellent, but what are the 2 small blobs of white light in the upper just right of centre of #9? 

Re: #7, that would look totally beautiful if the headlight was replaced by a brilliant full moon :grin:


Are the rows of lights in the road reflective, similar to our 'Cats-eyes'? I'm curious about #8, with just the bushes in the distance illuminated but not the road etc.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Re: The tree-shots, it's amazing how the city lights in the background transform what could be a dark and sinister pic to a peaceful, tranquil vista, superb pics, all of 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for photo's taken in daytime of the same area to give a better idea of what is there ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Very well done! I love the haunted mood of these!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just to give an idea of the area I have dug out these photo's taken in daylight this summer but from slightly different viewpoints. 

1.) View across Athens through the Forest and Mountain











2.) View across Athens through the Forest and Mountain (Max Zoom)










3.) View of what I call Aerial City










4.)Aerial City










5.)Aerial City


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Extremely dark (for the camera) moon hadn't risen 

1.)










2.)










3.)










about this time we decided to head back down the mountain


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking back a faint glow started to show above the ridge of the mountain 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)










6.)










7.)










8.)










9.)










10.)










my greatest disappointment is that we had a totally clear night, the moon looked absolutely splendid as it rose from behind Ymitto (name of mountain) and yet I knew that there was nothing I could do to show the beauty using my Sony .. we could see very clearly all the craters and shadows on the moons surface but in spite of playing with a few settings .. the sensors seemed to overcompensate due to the totally black background .. to have captured what we could see would have been a joy .

I'll get there sometime .. 

sorry for breaking the 5 photo/post rule


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I like these!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Must get back there again on another evening with a full moon. a clear sky & a tripod :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Please do, I look forward to seeing what you can get!!!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

experimentation .. the full moon through the trees 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The first and fifth are awesome!!! I love the moon through the trees in the first.
You framed the fifth shot wonderfully!!!!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Moon photos... It is the SUN light reflecting off the surface of the moon that we must try and capture, not the night time image that our eyes see. 

Try and look at the actual brightness of the moon surface, ignoring the blackness of all around and you will probably find that an exposure on the order of a 25th of a second @ F/8 @100/200 ISO will be a good starting point.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Donald .. I'll see what I can do with my camera, it has limited manual adjustments as far as I can see .. otherwise it may well be back to film and my old praktika :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The composure is superb for all 5, you'll just have to go back next month to try again with the faster exposures, though whether you'll get that wonderful halo in the 5th shot is down to hope :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

approaching the end of our walk and the photo's taken 

1.) 










2.)










3.) retake of the previous because of the flaring 










4.)










5.)










6.) back to Civilisation (????) a thoroughly enjoyable walk with my daughter, a beautiful exercise in patience and an opportunity well spent experimenting with the capabilities of my camera .. not to mention that I have another objective to go back on another cloudless night to try to repeat the exercises .. maybe even going higher next time


----------

